# glass hole saws .FYI



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

located a home hardware in the east end that carries a various selection of hole saws . 1"-3" ,price ranges from 12.99- 26.99 for larger 
home hardware located on dawes road and danforth 


.Danforth Lumber
25 Dawes Road
Toronto, ON
M4C 5A8
(416) 699 - 9393 


i drive by this location daily if anyone needs pick up 

cheers


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Since you only need a couple holes, check ebay. They are cheap, ship fast, and work just as well! 

Heck, if you know what size you need, I would bet someone on gtaa has one you could borrow.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*drills*

it would be handy if members could add what size drill bit they use for bulkheads ,that would be so helpful to DIY

http://glass-holes.com/Glass-Hole-Cutters_c7.htm


----------



## crazymittens (Jul 26, 2012)

Got mine on ebay, cheap, shipped fast, and worked just fine.

1.5"(38mm) for 3/4" return bulkheads, and 1.75"(45mm) for the 1" BeanAnimal drain bulkheads.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Princess Auto also carries inexpensive diamond hole saws.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*drill bits*

yes i am aware of that but by the time i drive out there to there locations im into it for 15 bucks of gas .
thanks


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Not so fast Tom! They're putting a Princess Auto in the little plaza across from Scarborough Town Center.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Not so fast Tom! They're putting a Princess Auto in the little plaza across from Scarborough Town Center.


Hah LOL I'm not the only one excited about that I see


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> Not so fast Tom! They're putting a Princess Auto in the little plaza across from Scarborough Town Center.


That sure would make life easier. Now if only Sayal Electronics opened up next door to that 

A feller can dream....

Al.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Sayal is off Vic Park...how much closer do you need it?

And yes I'm pretty excited about Princess auto finally putting something near me


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*princess auto*

hmmmmmmmmmmmm thats almost worth a protest dave can u imagine how much extra u will spend on tools ..i know princess auto is a mechanics dream .lol i do use some of ther products a hell of a lot cheaper then snap on .but htey are nice to use when u need something only once .


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Try living in Acton, nothing is close


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

As with any professional tools Tom, you get what you pay for. You (like everyone else) use a cheap knife to cut your veggies for dinner. Me? I use a $365 knife handmade by a swordsmith that lives in Sakai, Osaka Japan. Princess auto isn't the best or even close to the best tools but for a guy who needs tools to change his oil on his car they do a great job!

Chromey, Acton is literally in the middle of nowhere!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tools*

dave . listen to what u just said .... lol sorry have to 
u say u use a 365 dollar knife right , now u are doing your oil change with a crappy one time use wrench that it may work a hundred or a thousand times but i have used crappy wrenches and they round off the bolts use a snap on and if u could re create the exact situation u would never round off the head .plus you are changing your oil on a lets say a 10 000 dollar car screw the pan bolt. then some clown wants to charge u 12 hours labour to drop the pan and replace it . so as u say u get what u pay for , but dont think of your car as a small meaningless thing . plus dave we would rather spend money on sumps/skimmers/fish and corals rather then putthing things on hold so we can fix our car .princess auto is a great place but i basically say if u are gonna use the tool more then once then u should invest in quality.thats all of beating the dead horse . but im gonna say woo hooo too princess auto that close i do havae some broken tools in the bottom of my tool box .
plus princess auto is like hunting in home depot/lowes/rona/crappy tire/sears/walmart /and sometimes u find some great finds i particarlly like the 
farm stuff they usually have all the pumps and such ...
cheers


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

So true Tom!

So now you'll buy a good knife to cook with? I have one here for you.
Introductory knife to get you started with
http://www.paulsfinest.com/Misono-UX10-Chef-s-Knife-Gyutou-8.3-inch-210mm.html


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*knife*

Well dude not likely lol .. Already missing a digit lol
Cheers


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> Sayal is off Vic Park...how much closer do you need it?


True, but Scarb Town Ctr is right across the street from me, and I'm lazy 
"Its never enough!"


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

tom g said:


> Well dude not likely lol .. Already missing a digit lol
> Cheers


Did the Boss kick you in the a$$?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

At the rate we are paving over Ontario, Acton will soon be a thriving burb too, complete with the rows of big box stores. Just wait ! I still remember when there were cows grazing in the middle of Mississauga, long after the first iteration of the City Centre was built. Now it's a subdivision too.

Kewl knives, Alt.. I should have so much money to spend on cutlery .


----------



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> So true Tom!
> 
> So now you'll buy a good knife to cook with? I have one here for you.
> Introductory knife to get you started with
> http://www.paulsfinest.com/Misono-UX10-Chef-s-Knife-Gyutou-8.3-inch-210mm.html


If you're looking for a knife..... www.knifetoronto.com

I have yet to buy a knife from him, but have had a number of mine sharpened. The difference between a factory hone, and one that Eugene puts on the blade is simply put, scary.  He is also quite a saltwater fanatic, and has a beautiful 65g aquarium, unfortunately though, it's not at the shop.

Back on topic, I had the chance to use a 4" Bosch diamond hole saw this week to go through an epoxy countertop. The quality of the Bosch hole saw was amazing compared to the less expensive brands I've used in the past. it spun perfectly true, and their springloaded centering bit was a great piece, making swapping between a 2" and the 4" a dream.

You do get what you pay for.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

You're so right dude, I use to fabricate granite countertops back in the day and we use to use bits made by Alpha core bits and they're so much different than the $20 ones we buy to drill our tanks. Although they're alot more expensive.

Eugene is an amazing guy and he has some awesome knives in his store. He truely does a real job when it comes to sharpening knives and it's very hard to find anyone that can put a edge on like he does. It really comes down to the right stones and being able to keep a steady hand. I had him sharpen my Shun Kaji last year and bought a few stones from him.

I'll have to talk to him about his tank next time!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*glass hole*

hey there i am just gonna add to this thread since its on the topic of hole saws .was out and about today and ended up at NAFB .as i was going to chk out the fish downstairs i see john right in the middle of the floor drilling a tank .lol
wow just grabbed his cordless drill , the guy showed him where he was to drill .i think he just poured some water into the tank, cocked the drill till it bit into the glass .then straightened the drill and away he went ,he had a piece of styrofoam under the glass as he drilled from the inside.
kinda actually made it look real easy.
cheers 
tom


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

does any one have a 2 1/2 inch bulkhead for sale? i cant find any in stores (lowes and homedepot) they only have 2 1/4 and under


----------

